# Printing on a drum head.



## sammarino (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a client that wants a drum head printed on. Has anyone done it?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't you just use vinyl?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah I have done it, With Die cut Vinyl. 

Way easier, and the end result is good looking.


----------



## joefov (Apr 14, 2011)

i got a bass drum head done here ---> Welcome to Maxheads!

they are inexpensive and turnaround time is only 3 days! amazing quality everyone!!!


----------



## jronthedesigns (May 25, 2017)

I know this post is old but I was wondering about printing on drum heads cause I also have a customer wanting this done. I am a percussionist and very well rounded in how the drums work. Do you print vinyl on all heads and can you print on the toms as well? If so what do you do about the difference it would make for the sound of the head? I would like to get this done for my customer but being a percussionist myself I cant give them a product that doesn't sound the best.


----------

